# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Tα είδη των καναρινιών - φωτογραφίες και σύντομη παρουσίαση

## jk21

δυο  τελεια λινκ για τις ρατσες των καναρινιων με συνδεσμους για καθε ειδος

http://www.avianweb.com/canariesspecies.htm

http://www.poc.gr/photos.htm

επισης   εδω για καναρινια χρωματος  http://www.deschinkel.be/Pagina%27s/Thumbspagina.htm

----------


## jk21

εδω επισης πληροφοριες για καναρινια <<χρωματος>>
http://www.robirda.com/colours.html

----------


## jk21

http://iranac.perso.neuf.fr/site_ang...euranglais.htm

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχες πληροφοριες!!! Δημητρη, σε ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## jk21

να δουμε τι αλλο θα ξεθαψεις εσυ ! ετσι να σε βλεπω να ψαχνεις !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://canarisliegeois.skyrock.com/

http://kanarioloog.skyrock.com/2.html

http://tccoloraobelgium.skyrock.com/

http://torradomosaico.skyrock.com/

http://www.canariculturaenpuertorico...s/Page2993.htm


http://www.focde.com/color_estand01.htm#LIPOCROMOS


ο καταλογος του ΠΟΚ με μεγαλυτερες φωτογραφιες.
http://www.canaryfans.com/allpictures.htm

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστουμε!!! Οδυσσεα.

----------


## marlene

> εδω επισης πληροφοριες για καναρινια <<χρωματος>>
> http://www.robirda.com/colours.html


*Λατρεύω το χιούμορ του τύπου εδώ..!!*  ::  :Innocent0006:

----------


## jk21

του τυπου; στο robirda; καπου συγκεκριμενα;

----------


## marlene

*Ναι, έχει έναν πολύ ιδιαίτερο τρόπο να περιγράφει τις μεταλλάξεις..!! Σκέφτομαι έναν Εγγλέζο παππού να μιλάει για καναρίνια ενώ πίνει το τσάι του... 

Να φανταστείς ενώ συνήθως βαριέμαι αυτές τις περιγραφές μέχρι αηδίας, σε αυτήν την παρουσίαση τα διάβασα όλα...!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

μια ακομα σελιδα για ολα τα καναρινια. στο κατω μερος της σελιδας πατηστε το πρασινο βελακι για να τα δειτε ολα
.
http://www.canariculturaenpuertorico.com/index_files/Page966.htm

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ τελεια!!!!!  :Happy0159:  Παιδες ...σε ελληνικο δε ¨παιζει¨ ? Τοσο πολυ ειμαστε.....χαχαχα ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

υπαρχουν...
**************

----------


## jk21

οδυσσεα το λινκ απλα εβγαζε σε σελιδα αναζητησης  του google με  e shop μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα για πτηνα .μαλλον την ανεβασες λαθος .μηπως ηταν καποια απο αυτες

----------


## οδυσσέας

οχι Δημητρη δεν εκανα λαθος. εβαλα ολες τις επιλογες του google για να διαλεξουν οποια θελουν...

και αλλη μια επιλογή
 ********

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως το google στην αναζητηση αυτη εχει καταφατσα και αλλα <<καλουδια >> εκτος κανονων ...

----------

